# Eastern NC



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## NCTaxi (Jul 5, 2006)

Glad to see another tarheel on here. I have been a member for a while but been busy with taxidermy and work and now building a house.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk 

I am just outside of Fayetteville , ( Raeford ) good 2 see another NC'er


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk as well to you NCTaxi


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome to Archery Talk! :darkbeer:


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Nov 29, 2007)

Welcome To At....


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk!


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## SHAVETHEYETI (Feb 19, 2008)

welcome to at


----------



## 42WLA (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome! Have you been to any of the DownEast Coalition 3-d Shoots yet?

If not check them out. 

http://downeastarchery.homestead.com/deac.html


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome to AT


----------



## SpicyTuna (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Dave I appreciate the link. I didn't think there were any 3D clubs around here. Good to know...as I do have some interest. 

Jack


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## huttoncreek_10x (Mar 7, 2008)

Welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk SpicyTuna. Have fun here.


----------

